# Voicemail Notifications



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who's still not getting them? ...no matter what ROM I'm on?

I'm about to Female Dog and complain and see what I can get out of it.


----------



## ziggy484 (Aug 4, 2011)

What rom are you on/have you tried? Its fixed in all of the newer ones... You dont have google voice or anything like that enabled do you?


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't tried it on the stock roms, but none of the new base roms have worked for me. Not a big deal for me just an aggravation.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

saintdice said:


> I haven't tried it on the stock roms, but none of the new base roms have worked for me. Not a big deal for me just an aggravation.


Ziggy484 is correct. Any sense rom based on the current ota has vm notifications fixed and aosp roms never had a problem receiving them in the first place. Its been fixed for quite some time. What rom are you running? Also make sure you don't have something mucked up in your notification settings.


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not doubting anyone. I think I'm either doing something wrong or I'm unlucky . Currently running cm7 (don't remember which one). Been on bamf, cm and miui recently.


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

Just tested it with the latest CM nightly. No dice. Missed call shows of course, but no voicemail notification.

Checked Google Voice before I did it and made sure my phone wasn't attached to that at all.

Kinda puzzled. Surely I'm not the only one who's having a problem with this.


----------



## roosxter (Aug 4, 2011)

I had the same problem, no matter what Rom I went on, no dice. But called my voice mail and went into setup options and my voicemail counter was off. Quick press of a button and it works perfect


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

roosxter said:


> I had the same problem, no matter what Rom I went on, no dice. But called my voice mail and went into setup options and my voicemail counter was off. Quick press of a button and it works perfect


Message Waiting Indicator = off

For fudge sake. Why would that be turned off?...and by default evidently? Stupid. Who doesn't want to know when they get a voicemail? And if there is someone out there who doesn't want notifications, wouldn't you think they would be greatly outnumbered by the rest of the world who have bought in to this system of your phone telling you when you have a message waiting? And assuming, for the sake of argument, that they are indeed greatly outnumbered by the throngs of logical, convenience-loving non-**********, wouldn't such numbers of people seeking the most basic of services from their device dictate that a company supplying said device would enable this lovely feature straight away to cater to the desires of the majority? ...but I digress.

Glad it's working now. Thanks, mate.


----------



## roosxter (Aug 4, 2011)

Glad I could help, it pissed me off to no end.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

lol glad you got it figured out. It happens to the best of us. With so many settings menus, and menus within menus, its easy to miss things every now and then.


----------

